# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  подозрение на эвристический анализ

## Людмила12

Здравствуйте! помогите пожалуйста.
после лечения, у меня выходит
С:\WINDOWS\system32\system
ЭПС:подозрение на файл с подозрительным именем СН(высокая степень вероятности)
подозрение эвристического анализа.
что делать? можно его удалить?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iron Monk

> С:\WINDOWS\sistem32\sistem


s*i*stem32 или s*y*stem32, s*i*stem или s*y*stem?

----------


## Людмила12

да я ошиблась(, конечно system32 и system

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Обратитесь в раздел "Помогите".

----------

